# problema con una memoria USB



## temistocles (Oct 12, 2007)

googleando me encontre con su pag y en ella trataban dudas sobre el como reparar una oh varias memorias USB en mi caso es una mini USB de marca kingston de 1gb realmente no se lo que le paso lo que si les puedo decir son los síntomas ke esta presenta y si alguno de ustedes me puede orientar en si esta tiene o no solucion, de antemano lo agradezco pues como saben es muy dificil encontrar soluciones; bueno inserto la memoria a mi compu. esta la reconoce pero cuando doy doble clik sobre la imagen me dice: "inserte disco en la unidad", posteriormente le di un clik derecho en las opciones de propiedades en ella aparece 0 bytes utilizados y 0 bytes disponibles como en los disquetes entonces fui a la opción en donde analizar y repara sectores defectuosos y nada no hizo nada, luego intente formatearle desde el bios y tampoco, intente con un programa ke esta en internet para dar formato a la unidad y tampoco funciono. Así k si alguien sabe de como solucionar este problema se lo agradezco de antemano esperando que me puedan ayudar. ke esten bien sale


----------



## eale8 (Oct 26, 2007)

Este problema normalmente lo he visto cuando lo formateas en un formao incompatible, a esos equipos se les formatea solo como FAT.
Te sugiero instales el software incluido en el y pruebes formatear alla mismo.
De igual forma te sugiero que cuando conectes el dispositivo siguas la pantalla de autorun, en abrir para ver archivos.
Para que verifiques si es problema de tu flashdrive intenta leerlo desde otra pc.
Bye


----------



## juancamilo18 (Dic 12, 2007)

temistocles dijo:
			
		

> googleando me encontre con su pag y en ella trataban dudas sobre el como reparar una oh varias memorias USB en mi caso es una mini USB de marca kingston de 1gb realmente no se lo que le paso lo que si les puedo decir son los síntomas ke esta presenta y si alguno de ustedes me puede orientar en si esta tiene o no solucion, de antemano lo agradezco pues como saben es muy dificil encontrar soluciones; bueno inserto la memoria a mi compu. esta la reconoce pero cuando doy doble clik sobre la imagen me dice: "inserte disco en la unidad", posteriormente le di un clik derecho en las opciones de propiedades en ella aparece 0 bytes utilizados y 0 bytes disponibles como en los disquetes entonces fui a la opción en donde analizar y repara sectores defectuosos y nada no hizo nada, luego intente formatearle desde el bios y tampoco, intente con un programa ke esta en internet para dar formato a la unidad y tampoco funciono. Así k si alguien sabe de como solucionar este problema se lo agradezco de antemano esperando que me puedan ayudar. ke esten bien sale



Hola tengo el mismo problema. deseo saber si lo pudo solucionar. gracias


----------



## eale8 (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola, intenta lo que comente anteriormente, otra causa puede ser por el antivirus, intenta acceder haciendo clik con boton derecho de l mouse y dale en explorar. si lo puedes leer te sugiero reformatear tu flashdrive. Espero te sirva de algo y lo que obtengas, manda respuesta para confirmar. Saludos


----------



## juancamilo18 (Dic 12, 2007)

hola. no nada. ni por explorar me puedo meter. en l administrador de discos no me aparece la memoria usb. Habia escuchado que se puede hacer una pequeña partición dentro de la memoria con el programa de instalación de windows xp. pero cuando me pregunta donde instalar windows sale mi disco duro y un "dispositivo desconocido". trato de seleccionarlo pero no se puede


----------



## eale8 (Dic 12, 2007)

Bueno, Normalmente estos dispositivos no tienen muchos componentes internos, es muy comun ver que la mayoria solo trae un micro y unas resistencias, lo mas viable es que revises las resistencias, pues la mayor parte de las fallas en este tipo de tecnologia es por alguna resistencia quemada, Yo pienso que el error ya no esta en la parte software del equipo, mas bien debe estar en el hardware, y pues no hay mucho de donde buscar pues te sugiero eches un vistazo a tus resistencias, y ya por ultimo el micro principal.
Nota: La mayor parte de resistencias estan conectadas en serie y don como entre2 y 8 ohms.
Sale, espero te sirva de algo, pues muchos de estos equipos ya son desechables y estan sellados.
bye y suerte¡¡¡


----------

